# Bathroom Remodel - design questions



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

There is basically nowhere to get anything but inspiration, for free. Your plan isn't drawn with all the details necessary to make any real recommendations. For example, you said the toilet is in front of a window, but it's not drawn into the plan and there are no dimensions given, nor how high from the floor the sill is. I'm assuming that you are on a wooden floor as you have no qualms rearranging plumbing. I usually draw several elevations of a redesign using every possible configuration I can think of. I then get opinions from friends, family, colleagues, etc... on what they like/dislike about each, then I consider practical limitations on implementation. 

I think if this is not the primary common bathroom for the whole house/apt I'd probably use the closet as a shower stall, eliminating the tub. I'd move the toilet into the right hand corner and install a pedestal or 18"d vanity under the window. That would get the area in front of the door clear and make the bathroom a little less cramped, though if you could move the left-side wall behind the existing sink back another 16" you could leave all the other plumbing in place and it would probably do the trick without cannibalizing the closet.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I meant to draw in the window - I edited my orignal post with it added in.

I can't move any of the other walls, unfortunately, since there are rooms on both sides of the bathroom that i do not want to modify. The main things I am trying to add to the bathroom by remodeling is more room to move and some counter space.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks like you could do a 36"w x 18"d under the window where the toilet is. I've seen tops with the sink pushed to 1 side to give you a nice counter area. I have 4 bathrooms in my(our) house, 3 original. The 3 original bathrooms all have 24" vanities , so no practical counterspace accounting for the basins. The 4th, new bathroom is getting a 48" vanity installed today by me. The original master bath here is smaller yet than the one your working with. I also installed electric radiant radiant flooring under the tile in this bathroom, I have yet to fire it up. I would recommend using the mats over loose wire if you can. I used loose wire over a concrete slab floor.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks like you might have about 33" from the right edge of the window to the right hand wall.

One idea might be to put the toilet in the closet, a shower in the corner and a sink under the window.

You could put shallow cabinets (built in) on that 7.5" wall to hold towels and so forth.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

Good ideas... Also, if you built some cabinetry or shelving into that area, you might be able to deepen them an additional 3-1/2" inches or so using the wall cavity. You might have wiring in the way, but that's just a minor detail, eh? It would be less expensive, if that's a concern, to go with a wall-heater. There's one by Cadet that looks like a regular HVAC register that retails about $100.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Great ideas, thanks. My original thought was a toilet in the closet, shower in the right corner (to the right of the window). and a sink on the left wall, and leave under the window open (put a garbage can, scale, etc there)

If I put the sink under the window...wouldn't that be odd to not have a mirror over it? Is radiant floor heating overly expensive? is it something I can install myself (I am pretty familiar with electrical work). 

I plan to do most of the work myself, other than moving plumbing and possibly installation of electric floor heating.

I am not sure why the top left portion of the picture has that weird corner protruding into the room - probably a pipe or something. I'll find out when I tear the wall of. There is no drywall in that room, it's old paneling right on the studs.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

And don't forget the 30" wide space with toilet centered side to side and minimum 21" in front of seat, open space. Vanity 21" clear space in front also. Shower: 30" minimum diameter and 900 square inches minimum area. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## PTP WX (Oct 28, 2009)

Always tough to decide WHAT TO DO.... I usually ask my wife.

I prefer bigger showers and my wife always likes a little bench or seat to shave legs. We have towel warmers & love them so I put one in on the left side of the door. In this type of design the toilet & possibly bath drain could stay in place, but you'd have to custom build the shower. I have done two custom showers, even one with body jets..... it's like a car wash LOL.

I usually start by drawing in an EXACT plan to scale with every current pipe, wire, drain, switch and vent on it. I draw it on graphing paper or on AutoCAD then make 20 copies and try different configurations to see what I like and what works. Good Luck!


----------



## ThisOldGarageNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

I put the radiant heat they sell in Home Depot in my bathroom when I redid it as well as installing a longer section of basboard, I put in a cathedral ceiling as well which is why I opted for the extra heat. The radiant heat is a standard 120v line I put on a single GFI curuit run from the box as well as 2 other single lines I ran for hair dryers, curling Irons etc,, My point is the radiant electric was no problem to install electically,, even putting the pad under the tile was no big deal,, And your feet will love you for it
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

keep in mind that tubs with water are heavy (especially cast iron claw foot tubs). usually one tries to place the tub so that it is perpendicular to the floor joists to help distribute the weight. 

if that is not the case in your plan, then be sure to point this out and seek advice.

ps. your bathroom is not so small!

Knucklez


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

PTP plan look like it would give you a large looking bathroom. I would suggest turning the water closet 90 degree with the window not a cold feeling behind your rear. 
Not bad of a design. I like it. Its' look quite pleasing and large. Be sure to do it with a comtemporary look. Keep it light in color and large glass mirror.
Tile the floor with a contrasting color with the wall. Keep the wall light and a contrasting floor but light color.


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

Um...:whistling2: Yeah, mirrors are helpful over vanities. I suppose without the window drawn in for some reason it was lost in translation. 

The layout ptp posted is effective and elegant, IMO.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

This is the design I think I may use, which is almost identical to PTP's drawing. I plan to hire someone to do the custom shower and move the plumbing, and do the rest myself. The two things I don't like are:

-Space between toilet and sink is about 2' - is that too small? 
-Toilet is highly visible, not much I can do about it

The drawing below is to scale. 

Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

How about reframing the door at a 45* with the plan you just posted, it would make the bathroom feel a lot bigger, rid yourself of wasted space where the door is and take peoples attention away from the toilet when entering the room.

Other than that looks like a good plan to me.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you mean the main door to the bathroom? Not sure how feasable that would be in my hallway. Good idea.

Any idea on how much (approximate) it would cost to have a shower like that done? Assuming I have it all framed when they get there?


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, I mean the main door to your bathroom. I don't know the layout of your hallway, but it seems like the shared wall with the closet adjacent to the door would be wasted space. I guess if it encroaches into your hallway it wouldn't work out. Just a thought.


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bathroom Remodel*

Not sure how your hallway is from the doorway, as suggested by other to turn it 45Degree; may be a problem as far as coming out and providing a wide enought manuvering(assuming you will not need a wheelchair user).
Hiding the sight.
One way is to put up a half wall no higher than top of your toilet sink and no longer than the toilet it self.
Provide at least 18" from the half wall face to centerline of your toilet bowel. This will provide you enough space. One thing I do not like is where the toilet tissue holder is located. Try located further up closer to front of toilet bowl.
Look good. Don't paint anything dark or it make the space smaller. Leave it as bright as posssible will make the room a pleasant place. Give us a photo when finish.
Good Luck.:no:

Bill


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

<*(((>< said:


> Yes, I mean the main door to your bathroom. I don't know the layout of your hallway, but it seems like the shared wall with the closet adjacent to the door would be wasted space. I guess if it encroaches into your hallway it wouldn't work out. Just a thought.


It might work out to angle it, I'd have to see. It's close. Definitely worth looking into.

I just got off the phone with a contractor who use CTI brand concrete to do custom showers. He uses a skim coat of polished concrete instead of tile, and he said it can be made to look just like any kind of tile you want, and it's cheaper and more durable. 

Any clue about this stuff?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input. Just getting my head wrapped around this remodeling project is becoming tiring!


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Another thought I had was to make the upper half of the wall between the shower and the sink out of glass or glass block...is this feasable?


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bathroom Remodel*

If you think it too small between the toilet and the sink(yes), see if you can back up a wall. see suggestion attachment of another version.


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bathroom Remodel*

Go to the tile installation forum.com and get a good reliable answer before you do that.
Are you on a raised floor? You may have a problem with stregnth and deflection if on floor if you don't beef up the area of work.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

eyeglass said:


> If you think it too small between the toilet and the sink(yes), see if you can back up a wall. see suggestion attachment of another version.


Unfortunately, due to the hallway space, backing up that wall isn't possible...wish it was!


----------



## eyeglass (Aug 25, 2009)

*bath remodel*

Did you see my proposal, does any part work?

Can you give a little more floorplan of the surrounding area. I think if we look at it in a perspective view of this space, we might see another apporach or solution.


----------

